# Family MBTI: How does your family interact with each other?



## Miss Butterfly Girl (Aug 3, 2011)

Mom: ISFJ
Grandmother:ESFJ
Aunt:IXFP
Cousin:ISFP
Cousin:ISTP
Cousin:EXTJ
Uncle:ESTP
Father:INTJ (divorced)
This is my maternal side with my mother being the oldest sibling and all my first cousins older than me. My mother and father are proud people but she was more traditional than he was and more mature. My father is intelligent but sometimes can be distant and people may not understand him; he also clashed with my ESFJ grandmother! My grandmother's E is strong and she socializes a lot making us Is uncomfortable! She is very personable and has a hostess demeanor. My favorite cousin, the ISTP, is really laid back, caring and witty. His older brother the EXTJ is outgoing, dutiful, clean-cut and is climbing the social ladder facile. My mysterious, brooding ISFP cousin is suspicious but I believe that she could be misunderstood like her IXFP mother, my aunt. I have no words for my ESTP uncle. 

My pseudo-grandparents ISFP (grandfather) and INFJ (grandmother) that I was raised by I was indeed close to and learned a great deal from especially my pseudo-grandmother who is Ni dominant. She was the matriarch and had much respect from the family. She proudly claimed me as the last grandchild she raised and I feel like I am next in line for the throne. 
The family clashes every now and again over trival things and my grandmother gets disrespected alot by my cousins. I was not raised around them so I am on the outside when it comes to these things. But when my ISTP cousin recently got into trouble my family pulled together to support and pray for him and he is coming out of his isolated self. 

My entire family knows that I am smart and I don't talk much but it never bothered them, but I love them all dearly and would help them if they are ever in a pinch!


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Me: INFJ
Mother: ESFJ
Father: ISTP
Brother: ESFP
Sister: ISFJ

I don't really communicate much with any of my family. It's a long story, but one time my mother and I were quite close. I guess puberty changed everything.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Myself: XNFP
Mother: ISFP (Suspect)
Father: ENTJ

I rarely found a topic of interest with my parents and my Mother and I have a FI incompatibility; I prize a more minamalistic living, she wants the most beautiful things. Her habits are part of the reasons why my father and mother and divorced. 

Sometimes I wonder if i should give my mother a chance but then I don`t feel like it.


----------



## hallrann (Jun 13, 2012)

I was wondering if someone had already started a thread like this. Well, here's my family, to the best of my knowledge:

Mom: INFP
Dad: ENTJ, but he actually isn't a particularly strong T
Me: INFJ
Younger sister: ENTx. She took the test once and got ENFJ--which even she thought wasn't right, as she is so obviously a T, and if she is a J, not nearly so much as my father and I. She's a fantastic debater and we get along great; so much so that people have always commented on it throughout our lives, wanting to know the secret of our getting along. The answer: because we're so different, but grew up with the same values.
Older sister (my father's daughter from a previous marriage): ExFJ. She grew up with her S mother so she'll 'sound' like her mother, but she always asks, you know?, like she's not sure herself if she believes what she just said, lending me to believe she's an N.

Majority of my mother's side of the family and my father's brother: INFP. I consider myself incredibly lucky to be in a family that understands the value of kindness and doing for others--even if they do mess up my plans with wayward and unexplained decisions: a reality check for which I am grateful. roud:


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Oh this should be fun. 

Brother: ESFP
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ESTJ (According to a work assessment)

I'm interested in stuff that no one really cares about here. Last week when they finally found the Higgs boson, I got rather excited and told them about the discovery. I kinda figured no one would care but come on, that was a huge step! Nonetheless, I was met with shrugs. When I explained to them the possibilities it might present to science, I was met with my dad simply stating "Great! So years after I'm dead, they might have something come of it. Seems like a waste of time and money right now." That comment was met with a death scowl. 

I get along with them quite well so don't get me wrong. Trying to explain to them beyond the here and now gets difficult. Thankfully, my dad shares some interests and while he's stubborn as hell sometimes, other times he can be surprisingly open. My mother is very laid back, friendly and down to earth and she's as introverted as I am. 

My brother on the other hand, is nearly my polar opposite. He's loud and craves being around other people. He doesn't quite understand how I can spend so much time alone and it's caused a few fights over the years. However, we do get along very well for the most part.


----------



## Aisha (May 30, 2012)

Dad:ESTJ
Mom:INFP
Me:ISFP
Sister:ENTx


----------



## Aisha (May 30, 2012)

Dad:ESTJ
Mom:INFP
Me:ISFP
Sister:ENTx

We get along well . I mean it's not that bad there are sometimes when I have a strong desire to sarcastic with my dad but we do get along i think thats because he isn't there at home most of the time . My sister and I don't get along much but there're times we talk to each other without having a fight mostly she starts it . My mom and I get along well only sometimes I don't understand what is she talking about . My sister and dad are closer.


----------



## Aisha (May 30, 2012)

Dad:ESTJ
Mom:INFP
Me:ISFP
Sister:ENTx

We get along well . I mean it's not that bad there are sometimes when I have a strong desire to sarcastic with my dad but we do get along i think thats because he isn't there at home most of the time . My sister and I don't get along much but there're times we talk to each other without having a fight mostly she starts it . My mom and I get along well only sometimes I don't understand what is she talking about . My sister and dad are closer.


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

Bump:

Me: ENFP
Father: ENFP
Mother: ENFJ
Brother:INFJ
Brother 2: ISTJ
Sister:ESFJ

I'm sort of the scapegoat. INFJ brother is the successful one. ISTJ brother is likable and stays out of the way: I get along with both of them fairly well. ESFJ sister gets away with murder, but isn't too horrible for a youngest sister. ENFJ mother means well, but is very controlling. She controls myself and ISTJ brother the most, in that order. ENFP father seems to kind of have it out for me. 

I read something about family MBTIs. Our household would be ENFJ, meaning that the dynamic would be mother, sister, brother 1, me and my dad, and brother 2. Perhaps there's a power-struggle between the dad and I. Not as bad as it sounds, I'm just being really intraspective. I noticed that the little girl in one family shared the type of her mother and older sister and was the scapegoat and the older sister was rebellious.


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm coming from the perspective of people needing social hierarchy, which is a slightly Machiavellian light to be viewing this in, for sure. Oh yeah, INFJ brother and I were always the closest growing-up.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Mother: ISFJ
Sister: ISTJ

Brother: ESFJ (Has matured a lot though)

My mother, meh. Brother, meh. My sister I get along with quite well.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Mother : ENTJ
Father: ISTJ
Brother : ESTJ
Me: ISTJ

Me and my ESTJ brother are very close, like best friends. We have similar interests and worldviews . He can be quite bossy and domineering sometimes but I know how to handle it. 
My parents used to fight quite a lot , but now that they're older it looks like things are becoming better between them. Me and my brother generally have a good relationship with them as we were always "good" kids that didn't cause much trouble .

I really appreciate my mother but I always had a closer relationship with my father . We understand each other well.


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

Brother- ESTJ
Sister- ESTJ
Dad- ENTP or ESFJ
Mum- ESFJ
Me- INFP 

I have always got on with my mum quite well, although sometimes I do things that she would think questionable, as she thinks more of others' thoughts than I do. My dad and I have quite a bit of banter between us, although sometimes he and I have disputes over people's feelings and forgetfulness of what others might say. My brother and I get on pretty well, although he and I also butt heads because we're both pretty stubborn and he and I generally have different feelings about things. My sister and I are much the same, although I seem to argue with her more. I'm also the only introvert, as you could see, so sometimes the rest of the family are doing stuff together and I'm sitting on the sidelines with my laptop.


----------



## AlpineSandow (Apr 20, 2015)

M


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Mother: ENFP I assume, unhealthy one
Father: ENTJ 
Stepmother: ESFJ 
Me: ENTP 
Younger sister: INFJ 
Youngest sister: ESTP 

I used to get along with my mother (when I was quite small) until certain things happened, I haven't been really talking to her for several years now. Se always emphasized the fact that ultimately we are very similar, which might be the case due to both of us being Ne-doms. With my father I sometimes get along extremely well (being both NTs we can sometimes have incredible conversations together) but occasionally we clash usually due to the facts that in his opinion I'm too chaotic and scatterbrained. When I was small I usually backed down, but nowadays I tend to argue with him via long emails and even though he never admits he was wrong or apologizes he tends to slowly "forget" to be mad at me because he realized I had a point. With my stepmom I get along reasonably well as long as I suppress my desire to turn the conversation into something analytical and remain in the down-to-earth topics she prefers. She's very nice to me, although when my father is mad at me she gets upset due to her defensive nature towards him and her dependability. Used to think she was ISFJ but have changed my mind for now. 

My INFJ sister is only 1,5 years younger than me and thus we grew up together as our parents attempted to raise us as almost twins. Funnily enough, when we were small she had way more temper and was more outgoing, whereas I was shy and withdrawn. We usually played together, although I always wanted to be with just her and she wanted to spend a lot of time with the other children in the neighborhood. Nowadays we live in different countries (although only a two-hour ferry ride away) and we are basically best friends: we understand each other very well, our conversations are amazing due to us both being intuitive but her bringing in the feeling aspect I lack and vice versa. We also always find something to do together. The way our personalities show to the outside world has changed tho - I have a lot of different friends, a Friday night without going somewhere is lame and I generally gravitate towards all social interaction whereas she prefers spending time with her boyfriend or some close friends. 

I have always had a fairly turbulent relationship with my ESTP sister. When we were younger we fought all the time (even though she is almost 5 years younger than me) but nowadays we get along quite well. We have some quite nice conversations from time to time although I do feel that she doesn't really get everything I say as my intuition is so strong. She's fairly turbulent so she still gets annoyed easily when I jokingly offend her. In our family we are considered the funny ones, me a bit more with my sarcastic, observant sense of humor (compared to her more goofy one).


----------



## LemonTea (Mar 24, 2015)

I have an ISTJ mom and an ISTJ stepmom... let's just say that we don't really get along...


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Dad: ISTJ
Mom: ISFJ
Brother: ESTP
Sister: ESFJ
Son: ESFP

I don't really interact with anyone in my family for extended lengths because we just have our own interests and worlds we're immersed in.


----------



## EmmaGilbert (Jul 31, 2013)

Dad: INTP
Mom: ENTJ
Me: ESTJ
Sis: ENFP

We have an interesting family dynamic. My dad is actually surprisingly particular about things for an INTP. He likes things to run a certain way. And he's a traditionalist through and through. My mom... isn't. She couldn't care less about tradition. In that way, I'm like my dad. We both roll our eyes when mom attempts to throw out some of our favourite traditions.

My dad and I are a lot alike in interests. My mom and I are more alike in personality. But I just realized how alike my mother and I are recently. I always thought I was nothing like her and was more like my dad. Everyone thought I was a lot like my dad. He understands me much better than my mom does. Mom and I were never really able to figure each other out. I love her dearly, but we rub each other the wrong way.

My sister... I don't even know where to start. She's unique. She's the only Feeler in our family, which I'm sure wasn't always easy for her. And we don't really play favourites. We all love each other. But if we did play favourites, it would probably be her. For all of us. The entire dynamic in our family shifts when she's there. She is the life and the laughter of our family. We've both had our squabbles (and still frequently do), but I love her. She's the only Feeler I've ever really been able to get on well with and consider a good friend. And without her influence, I would probably be a much more unpleasant person than I already am.


----------



## bibliobibuli (Apr 6, 2015)

Dad: xNTP (burn out)
Mother: ESFJ (unhealthy one)
Me: ENTJ
Younger Brother Neal: ESTP (ODD)
Youngest Brother Noah: INTP

The only one I can get along with is my youngest brother Noah. I have the worst fights with my mom, we get so annoyed with each other. My relationship with my dad is like a roller coaster, weeks of fights, two days of peace and fun and fights again. Neal always picks on me and was recently diagnosed with an aggression disorder and we also always fight. It's all a bit whacky right now. Noah and I can debate heavily, but after we made our conclusion, we shake hands and everything is fine. To be honest it doesn't feel like much of a fight, it's intellectual debate and we can appreciate each other for our knowledge. If me and Noah fight it's mostly me because I always want to be right or I can't take that it's written proof and he doesn't believe it and continues theorizing and I'm all about facts and I get moody because of it. So on Noah's behave, it's 95% my fault while my parents and Neal just clash enormously with me. Especially my mom. I can't seem to get along with her, no matter how hard I try to.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Mom - Esfj (typed herself)
Grandmother - Isfj (I typed her. Shes similar to my mother but much more reserved)
Grandfather -Istj (did the test. Initially I thought istp, but no, now I can see where I was wrong. He really is an istj).
Me - Infp

Well.... I get along with everyone. Least so with my grandmother probably, but its mainly because shes paranoid and extremely conservative.
My mother - we can have fun, shes bubbly, but extremely stubborn and individual. I thought she's Fi at first and still think her Fe is weird, but.... She's def. Aware of the social environment. 
She's very annoying, unhealthy and immature hough. I don't think there's anything I want to consciously learn from her. 

My grandmother and grandfather.... I sometimes dont even understand why they ever got married. Her Fe is smothering him. Hes very individualistic as well, goes and does his own thingoften, which is why i initially thought istp.... And my grandmother cannot stand that. She judges him all the time and wants to be informed about everything. Which I understand, but the way she pushes it on him and judges him for that is out of line.
My mother and my grandmother could gossip for ages.... 
Grandfather and mother - well, it's similar to how he is with me, except I think he also gets annoyed eventually. Cant take too much of her energy. And i can see how he sometimes gets irritated by my mithers attention seeking. But otherwise - she's his little girl... Still...

I have the best relationship with my grandfather... I don't recall ever getting in a fight with him. Except for tiny situations where he gets annoyed with my messiness in daily life - that I don't do things on time... And I sometimes get irritated by him controlling me like that. But at the end of the day - im thankful, cuz otherwise i doubt I could survive this comfortably...
We have a mutual respect for introversion and space, for logic ( tadadadammm, who would have thought an INFP likes logic.... I said likes, though.... Not performs).... For openness (he's actually very open and non judgmental. He's not very conservative). We can even have intellectual conversations.... Not often, but we might be the few ones in the family who put some effort in the quality of the conversasions). 
he is caring in his ways and those ways are exactly what i like - non intrusive and guiding.
He's also a gvery good and selfless person

Overall, as is probably obvious.... I get along the best with my istj grandfather. That leads me to consider that socionics has got something right.... He does seem like my activator, cuz I feel comfortable and at peace, very bAlanced energy wise, when interacting with him.



That was a long ramble I guess, but this discussion came just in time when my family members have been rather properly typed and i've been thinking about our dunamics a lot.
We are not a close family though and being the only intuitive does leave me feeling a bit alien.


----------



## aubreyospaghettio (Feb 15, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Opulent said:


> Father: INTP
> Mother: ENFJ
> Sister: INTP
> Brother: INFP
> ...


We dont interact well at all , im not close to anny of my rellatives .


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

This will be fun! I have a big family with a lot of variation in our typing. Some of these are just guesses because they haven't taken the test, but I think I'm pretty close.

Me-E/ISFP. But I tested as an INTP/J for a long time, I think due to a LOT of stress.
My mom-INTJ
Sister-INFP
Brother-Either INFJ or ISFJ
Brother-Unhealthy INTP I think. He's working through a lot of crap.
Brother-ISTP
Father (hasn't been in my life in a very long time)- Possibly very unhealthy INFP. Kind of hard to tell considering my memories are from when I was a kid.

To give a background picture, my father was very aggressive and emotionally distant. When we were around him we literally just weren't allowed to talk or really do anything. I don't want to spend too much time explaining why I typed him as I did. But he definitely wasn't a typical INFP, basically an INFP gone horribly, horribly wrong. I think most of my families mental health issues could be attributed to this and genetics. My mom is an INTJ. She used to be much more overbearing and cold than she is now. I think she realized how she was affecting us and started improving herself. When I would try to express myself, I would be dismissed as dramatic and basically told to shut up. Her priorities were usually quite different from what I actually needed. Things have been better for us lately, though. Like I said, I typed as my opposite for a long time, probably due to the above things and my social anxiety. But I'm becoming more comfortable with who I am and things are good.

Anyway, my oldest brother, who says he tested as IN/SFJ is actually pretty distant from us. He's also the one who has his shit together the most, lol. He's very organized which is very different from the rest of us. He's pretty popular and people love his sense of humor, but he is really introverted. He's a pretty cool guy I think, but he's a little arrogant. He doesn't spend much time with us so that's really all I have to say.

My sister, the oldest, is the most INFP INFP ever. She loves spending time with us but feels like the odd one out. We get along pretty well, but surprisingly she gets along best with my ISTP brother. He's pretty insensitive and overbearing at times, so I don't really know how that works, lol! My other brother, the middle child, is an unhealthy INTP I believe. In fact he might not actually be that, but his paralyzing OCD and insensitivity makes him hard for me to type. He didn't used to be like that. He fights the most out of all of us, but I actually find myself having really good conversations with him every now and then.

As for me, they view me as pretty unpredictable. On one hand they find me overly aggressive and on another they think I'm playful and the most social out of all of us. I also tend to make light of situations, which everyone except my ISTP brother dislikes, lol. They describe me as "intense." I guess I'm just moody sometimes, lol!

Overall, even though we have our differences, we've been working hard on understanding each other. We're even starting to appreciate what makes us different, lol! Things are looking up now more than ever, honestly.


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

My mum: ISFJ (sometimes I have my doubts but I did type her as this myself, and then she tested as it, I can't think of a better type for her, really, but she's not an 'extreme' ISFJ for sure)
My sister: INFP
My late father: ? (I never found out, but I am guessing he was a possible INFP as well, it's hard to know however because he was a complex character - maybe actually INFJ!)
Favourite cousin: ISFJ
Another cousin: I believe she told me years ago she was INFP, and she has always seemed like one.
Me: INFP


My sister and I were always rather close, both INFPs (she's a pretty obvious one). She's two years older. We used to fight a lot as kids, never physical, apart from I think one time when I pulled her hair in anger, making her cry. I feel terrible. But we argued a lot over silly things, I was a very temperamental kid, I was full of fire and energy and sometimes this caused problems. The argument would often end with my sister proclaiming "I am never speaking to you again!" In a few hours, we were friends again. We liked playing together a lot, we had our own little games in the garden with all these little cute toys, we would build these imaginary towns and villages for our toys, using I guess sand, stones, leaves etc. It was an adorable time. 
Nowadays, we never fight. We don't see each other too often, because we live in different countries, but we talk on Facebook and Skype, and do visit each other every once in a while which is always fantastic, and we've become very open with each other. As INFPs we both thrive on deep, meaningful conversation, and we often find ourselves lost in these when in each other's presence. One thing I don't like that much anymore is the fact that my sister is so keen on speaking about the past to me - it used to be so much fun to reminisce about our little house in the countryside where we would make little towns for our little toys, but it does get a bit much. I don't like an _overload _of nostalgia, a lot of it is very sweet, but I'd like to be able to talk a bit more about the present as well. Even in our Skype conversations, she often goes off on a tangent about our childhood. However, what I do really like is that we always have a lot to talk about.

Our ISFJ mother is in a way like a friend to us, although I think in general my sister gets along with her a little better. My mum and I have had a lot of problems in the past, we argue a lot. Not as much now, but the odd time it still gets quite bad. I think sometimes our mum finds us both a little oversensitive (INFP, hello!), it's pretty obvious from the things she sometimes says to us, but she's also protective of us and does her personal best to guide us still. 
To be quite honest, my mum and I don't actually interact as much as would be ideal. When we're together, it is often very awkward and she makes more of an effort than I do, in terms of talking. I don't know why I feel so uncomfortable around her sometimes.

Our late father was very warm and fun with us kids, but had a lot of issues with our mum that I'm not gonna go into. He had issues of his own, and sometimes this would make my sister and me rather scared. I remember my sister as a kid writing him a little note one day saying "You are not allowed to leave the house to go to that bar anymore! You are only allowed to go to work!" This of course did not work. I also hid his keys once so he couldn't go out drinking. This also didn't work of course.

Our INFP (?) cousin was extremely close to my INFP sister when they were kids and teenagers. I was close with her too, but not as much. Nowadays, my sister and I have both kind of drifted apart from that cousin. She and my sister had an _extremely_ tight bond, it was amazing. They lived together for a while too. The three of us had a ton of fun when we were kids, from making up stupid games to having fun/deep chats. Ahh bless.

Our ISFJ cousin is one of my very best friends. She really means a lot to me, I can talk to her about so many things and she feels this way about me too. I don't think we can always interact in terms of very deep conversation, at least not about certain topics that I want to speak about, probably due to the sensor-intuitive conflict. She's a bit more practical than I am, I'm a bit more... I don't even know. But we can still very much talk to each other about most things and we've laughed sooooooo much together!

Our Dad generally got along better with the ISFJ cousin than the possible INFP cousin. The INFP cousin sometimes had certain issues with our Dad, but the ISFJ cousin and him often had a great laugh together. Both extremely fun and warm people, they just never had many issues getting along. Sometimes my Dad would make a little comment about her, about her level of intelligence or something, and I don't like that, as I think my cousin has a ton of common sense and practical knowledge. I adore her. 

My sister also gets along well with that cousin, but I think it's kind of small talk more than anything else. The three of us meet up together a lot during the summer though, and have a great time hanging out and re-connecting.


----------



## ShadyWolf (Feb 19, 2016)

Mom (INFP)
Dad (ISTJ)
Brother (INTJ)
Me (INFP)

Mom: "Guys I want to get the wedding vows renewed so grandma can see it and be happy! She already loves the idea. What do you think?"
Dad: *makes face* "We're already married. Why do we have to do this again?"
Me: "Because it's cute and romantic! I support!"
Mom: "It's going to be sunflower themed!" *leaves room to go out and visit grandma*
Brother: *Looks at dad* "Do you see a point to this that I'm missing?"
Dad: "She's doing it to make her mother happy. I don't see the point though."
Me: "Oh please! You guys just don't get the gushy stuff, do you?"
Both: "No."
Brother: *Seems mildly irritated and disgusted* "How much is this gonna cost?"
Dad: *Resigned* "Probably a lot."
Me: "That's all you care about here??"
Brother: "Yes, the entire concept is stupid."
Dad: *Keeps quiet but probably agrees with brother*
Me: "You guys are funny." *Laughs*


Then there's also 
Dad: "Do your homework."
Me: *silently backs into the deepest darkest corner of my mind while mentally hissing and clawing at the air between us* "It's done."
Dad: "What was it?" *not buying my lie*
Me: "English. That's easy for me. I don't need help." *getting defensive*
Brother: "She never does her homework."
Me: *Glares daggers and bites my tongue*
Dad: "Go do your homework."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corvine (Jul 14, 2015)

Mom: ESFJ
Father: ISTP
Grandma: unhealthy ESFJ
Grandpa: unhealthy ESTJ
Uncle: probably ESFP
Cousin (like brother): ISTP
Great uncle: maybe INTP
Great aunt: ESxJ
Great aunt: ESFJ
second cousin: ESFP
Me: INTJ

I love my parents but they don't understand and respect me. They don't understand Ni and they want constrain their Se and Si to me.. I'm unhappy with them...
I don't so know my great aunts, but I very like my great uncle.


----------



## ReturnOfSaturn (Apr 4, 2015)

Immediate Family:
Me: INFP, 9 sp/so
Mom: ISFJ 9 so/sx
Bro: ESTJ/ISTJ cp 6 sp/so

Both my mother and brother are born-again Christians who are conservative. I hate my life right now. I can't interact with them on an authentic level. 

Extended Family:
Uncle: ESFP 7w6
Cousin #1: ESTP 8w7 (female)
Cousin #2: ExFP 6w7 (male)
Cousin #3: INFP 4w3 sp (male)


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Me: INFP 
Dad: (I?)STP
Mom: ESFJ
Sister #1: ExxJ 
Sister #2: INFP
Sister #3: ESxx
Brother: ENxP

I'm personally only close and open to sister #2 and to a lesser extent, my brother. Dad tends to do what dads do, giving me advice and sometimes teaching me his knowledge because he thinks I will need it (he's probably right), and heavily criticizes my "laziness", how asocial I am and how I don't have future plans. He tends to be more lax than my mom, thought, and much more disorganized. 

Mom... is like a double-edged sword: She cares a lot about all of us, but she can easily get overbearing and controlling. If she's wrong she refuses to accept it and will even change the topic to avoid being proven wrong, and she feels like she has to explain every little detail about something. She also wants things done her way all the time, which is annoying. Still, always worried about us and that's good, but I don't feel like I can open up to my parents because they won't understand me.

Sister #1 tends to be domineering and very future oriented, that's why I think she's an ENxJ (that Ni!). She's organized and values hard work, independence and sacrifice. She's actually leaving the country this month. Just like my parents, she criticizes my laziness, but she's more of the "life will make you pay for it" type. She can get into fights with mom because of her domineering nature. 

Sister #2 is the person I'm the closest with IRL. She's just like me and she's usually the person I talk to when I have issues. She's more nurturing and caring and really worries about me, but she also has the shortest fuse (even shorter than mine) and some days I've had to become the nurturer.

Sister #3 married a few years ago and rarely visits us, but she tends to be like my mom, sometimes even more intense. Still, worries a lot about me. Can't decide between ESFP or ESFJ.

My brother is annoying, but generally a good person. He tends to always say stupid and unrealistic stuff, is very naive and innocent and tends to manipulate by being annoying. Him being my mom's favorite for years didn't help. But generally we get along fine, I just wish he was quieter.

My family is relatively united, but i feel like a black sheep (and so does Sister #2), there are too many rules and constrains, and we tend to have a lot of clashes.

Also, there's a pattern: My mum's family is generally more Feeler based and my papa's family is more Thinker based. 

dad family
Granddad: dead, but I suspect he was an ExTP
Grandmom: ISFx
Uncle: ISTJ
Another uncle: Unhealthy ESTP
Aunt: ISTJ
Other uncle: ISTP

mum family
Granddad: also dead, and I can't type him... he likely was an ESTJ.
Grandmom: ESFJ
Aunt: May she rest in peace, but seemed ENFJ
Another aunt: ESFJ... actually, most of my aunts are ESFJ, most uncles too.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

Mom : ESFP
Dad : ENFJ
Bro n°1 : ESFP
Bro n°2 : ESTJ
Bro n°3 : too young to know, but most probably an extovert
Me : ISTP

I will start with my mother, she is what people would call a strong woman with a good heart, the kind who does not hesitate to tell you her opinion. Our relations are good, I have always hold a lot of respect for my mother more than to anyone, but let's also say than had it been any different I don't think I would have dared to "talk back" to her unless I had a death wish :laughing:.

My father is different, he is also a good natured person but he doesn't have the same energy as my mother. He's got a quiet strength and only rarely loses his temper. When I was younger I didn't have a particular bond with him as he was always at work and we didn't share that much, but I remember that he often made us laugh when he was here. We have only started having a real father/daughter relationship after I left home to study and I think we are both happier now. 

My brother n°1 is just as strong-minded and bold as my mother, they have a lot of common points. When younger, he always managed to get into fights and I don't count the number of times children used to call me for help because "your brother is fighting again !". We used to fight too, but when we got older our relation calmed down...however it is clear that we will never be the best friends in the world, cordial at the most.

My brother n°2 is very mature for his age, calm and reserved, not your typical extrovert. He has always been quite subdued and he didn't play a very important role in the decision making of the family but it is changing as he is growing old. He is the one with whom I have the best compatibilty by far, I consider him as one of my best friend and we share many same interests. Our relationship is playful and we often tease each other.

My brother n°3 is only 9, hence I consider him a work in process :tongue:. However he is already showing some strong traits, first of all he always speaks his mind and is often very blunt in the process. He is very interested in building stuff and understanding exactly how things work, he loves numbers (like in spend leisure time with a calculator type of love!) And he enjoys helping my parents with the garden, so quite a manual.


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

Dad: ESTP
Sister: ESFP
Mom: ISFJ
Me: INTJ

Being the only N has made me the odd one out, I suppose. Analogy-wise it would be perfectly symmetrical if I were an ISTJ, which would be kind of cool, but alas, the physical world is so much of an enemy to me that I couldn't really be anything other than a Ni-dom.

My sister has very strong Se, and mine is almost non-existent (plus our function stacks are inverted versions of each other) so we butt heads a lot. She keeps telling me to relax and I keep nagging her about her disregard for the future. She's also very emotional, which isn't a bad thing, but it's difficult for me to deal with. 

Mom is pretty anxious in general (as am I) and she keeps trying to make sure we all get along, which usually doesn't work. She's a huge softie and while it's adorable, it's very bad for her.

Dad is very relaxed, and rarely worries about anything (if ever) which annoys me, but I also envy him for it. He's also very good at dealing with people, and he has a way of drawing them in. My sister managed to pick some of that up from him so she's good at acting friendly and polite (I'm not very skilled at that, although I try my best).

All things considered, at least it's never boring when we're together.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Mother: ISFJ
Father: INFP
Sister: ISFJ
Brother: INFP (?)

My mother's the boss around here. She's set certain rules for us to follow and gets angry when we don't do what she tells us to do. My father obeys her, though, and gets sulky when what she says doesn't make sense. My sister spends all day in the stables taking care of the horse that my mother bought her because she used to ride when she was younger.

I'm not sure about my brother. While he's quite similar to our father he has Asperger's, which probably affects his type more or less. He could be between S/N or F/T or even E/I for all I know, he doesn't want to do the tests. 

And I just stay out of the way, most of the time.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

Mother: ISFJ
Father: INTP or INTJ
Sister: INTP
Sister 2: INFJ
Me: Doomed (ISFP)

No really, my mother is the best mother (actually the best _person_) in the world. My father on the other hand.. it's a damn merry-go-round with him. Sometimes when I talk to him he's really nice and the next time I could strangle him and this goes on.. I don't think he really appreciates me. But my sisters are nice and we usually get really well along provided that we don't see each other quite every day.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Mother: ISFJ
Father: INFP 
Sister: ENFJ
Brother: ESxJ

My parents have always been the kind to try to be involved in their kids' lives, and they always wanted to set up "family outings" so we could have more quality time with each other. They were sometimes a little too involved (my sister and I described them as being helicopter parents) but they meant well. They had some pretty crazy rules, though; I wasn't even allowed to say "stupid" until I was like eleven.

I'm the first kid, my sister's the second and my brother's the third. My sister and I were raised similarly, there were a ton of things we weren't allowed to watch and we had to be a certain age to do certain things. My brother, however, was the youngest and the only boy so this meant he got the special treatment. He watched the shows we were banned from seeing, he did things at a younger age than us, and my sister couldn't stand that. No matter how much she complained to our parents, he kept getting away with everything. I just let it slide, though.


----------



## Laylaw (Oct 19, 2012)

Mom: ISFP
Dad: IxTP
Older brother: ENTJ
Older sister: INFP
Me: ESTP

I've always thought my mom had some mental issues. She's very controling and the "boss" of the family. The people letting her lead is my dad and sister, while my brother and I resist her. She spent most our childhood scolding us and our dad, and was rarely ever home. I've never felt close to her. Growing up, my mother and I had the most fights out of everyone in our family.
My dad's extremely funny and one of the kindest people I've ever known. He have always been there for me, those seldom times I needed it. He took the role as the chill dad who cooks the meals everyday, he was always in the living room reading the newspaper or watching sports on the tv. 

I was EXTREMELY close to my brother when I was little. I followed him everywhere, and whatever he did, I would do too. My brother loved having me around (he thought it was cute), and would teach me SO many things. He always seemed to know everything about everything, and took the lead when my mother would have a mental breakdown. Probably the smartest person I've ever known. I grew up treasuring him a lot and he taught me everything I knew as a kid. Whenever he had to leave for a school camp, weekend trip, etc. I would be crying and hysterical. He was my life. He's currently married, expecting a kid and studying to become a psychiatrist. Some things happened in our family, as I'm very reckless, and we're not close at all anymore.

My sister is probably the sweetest most gentle thing you'll ever meet. We fought all the time growing up, though, 'cause I was a pain the ass. I pranked and teased her a lot, and she did not appreciate that. Plus I made fun of the fact that she was very sensitive all the time. Not a proud time for me. She's always been extremely close to our dad, and treated him like royalty. My dad in turn has also been especially with my sister. They have a bond we'll never understand, like the bond I used to have with my brother. As we got to our teens, I hated seeing her being taken down by my mother, which happened way too often. My sister is too kind to stand up for herself or say anything to our mom, so I would always step in and confront my mother and tell her to leave my sister alone. Now she lives with me and we're very close.


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

Me : Cognitive Function: ENTP, Behaviour : INTJ or ENTJ
Dad : ISTJ
Mom : INFP
Brother : ISTP

My dad's and my strongest function are in opposite direction, so I can see why we disagree in a lot of thing. He likes things he's familiar with and I like anything to try anything new. I talk big and dream big, while he relates almost everything to his experience. He's very orderly while I'm messy, except for my mind which is pretty organised. My mom also clashes a lot with him, due to the fact that her aux is Ne. Once, his relationship with my brother went bad, because they don't show love to each other (my father's feeling function is Fi and my brother lacks Fe).

My mom's dominant is Fi, so her opinion often differs by all other family member (which are either Ti or Te users). She's the kind of person who always talk to do something big and never actually do it. My father does not target far goal, but he achieves what he targets. My mom secretly put my father on blame for her underachievement, which is actually illogical because she's not really really that excellence. This is something that my brother and I actually notice. She's also great in raising us, always orients her parenting style to our own personalised development.

My brother is an ISTP, which actually I identify first from his lack of Fe. As time goes, he grew to be a lot more concerned about his appearance, which is clearly a proof of his developed Se. My father find it difficult to handle him, because he is very scheduled and organised, while my brother plans nothing and go with the flow. Even my mom and I find it that he is laid back even in a situation when he should make a plan.

During family arguments, usually my mom and I are the one who talk the most, while my dad and brother talk less. Usually when the argument become too long or a little more upsetting, my mom stops. Otherwise, she's the most persistent in the debating. I don't usually debate for the sake of it and try to see my side. I will always justify myself on my argument, unless I see myself where my argument goes wrong. My brother yields. My father rarely argues, but when he does, either it is a very strong argument or an outdated irrelevant argument. 

In the topic of education, usually my father uses his family's tradition, where he actually planned to enroll my brother and I to the school he went to. I, on the other hand, always try to do something nobody has done in my family, which is why I went to the best high school and best university in my country. My brother never has the confidence in him to achieve something, unless I prove to be able to do it. My mom always try to encourage us to get the best possible education, but never actually prepare us for it anyway.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Mom: ENFP
Dad: ESFJ and ESFP
Me: INFP

Dad is non-biological and I grew up with an ESFP for most of my childhood. Growing up with EXFPs as parents was definitely a fun experience, but frustrating as there wasn't much structure. Never looked up to my mom much. I've always been closest to my INFJ grandmother and she also raised me for part of my childhood.

I don't have any siblings, but the rest of my family consists mainly of SJs. They live far and I visit from time to time, but I'm much more happy with my close knit family of ENFP and INFJ. My ESFJ dad is as kind and giving as can be, but we definitely have our differences. Put an INFP, ENFP and INFJ in a room and not much will go wrong.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

*Mom:* xNTJ, likely INTJ

*Stepdad:* ISxP, likely ISFP

*Biological dad:* IxTJ

*My 2nd mom/our maid (look, we're not super rich, but many middle class families in my hometown have one) who's always lived with us – she's not biologically related but I see her as part of the family anyway:* xSFJ

*Grandma (mom's mom):* Either ExTJ or ExFP (seems to use Te and Fi equally often?)

*Grandpa (mom's stepdad):* IxFP or ISTP

*Grandpa (mom's dad):* xNFx??? I didn't know him well enough...

Not sure about my stepdad or dad's parents, since I don't see them very often.

*Me:* INTP





As you can see, I'm horrible at typing people. :laughing:

I don't have any siblings except a stepsister who I've only seen 3 times, but I have a lot of younger cousins. Most of them are too young to be typed properly.

Both my mom and my grandma married twice, having kids in their first marriages but not their second/current ones. Both my stepdad and my mom's stepdad have kids from their previous marriages. Neither my dad nor my biological grandpa ever remarried.

It's possible that both of my biological parents are INTJs. If that's the case, it's pretty ironic that they didn't get along well.

On the other hand, it's likely that my mom and my stepdad have the same functions in different orders, and that I don't have any functions in common with them. I get along with both of them but we disagree on some things. As for my deadbeat dad, well... he probably shouldn't have been allowed to reproduce. :dry:

My mom is quite assertive and is comfortable taking charge when she needs to. My grandma's personality sometimes seems to be an unhealthily exaggerated version of my mom's, with an added dose of recklessness. She actually told me that my mom is her least favorite kid (and also happens to be the middle kid). Don't get me wrong, my grandma can be really nice when she's in a good mood, and I still love her.

The others who I haven't talked about yet are all amazing people. My maid and my (step)grandpa have played a huge role in raising me. As for my biological grandpa, I never really got to spend time with him until 2 years ago, when I started going to school here. He really did so much for me before he passed away in August. :sad:


My family's not perfect, but I get along with most of them. :happy:


----------



## Vanderlyle Crybaby (Sep 20, 2016)

I think it's pretty cool how we're 1. all intuitive, and 2. we have three extroverts/introverts, three perceivers/judgers and three feelers/thinkers. Definitely one things for sure our dinner table discussions are not like your average fam, they would usually cover stuff like Capital Punishment to whether secular societies can really live on without adopting from religion at all, and so on. So you know the average stuff. 

Me: INFJ
Older Brother: ENTJ
Younger Sister: INTP
Youngest Sister: ENFJ
Dad: ENTP
Mam: INFP

Our interactions are definitely pretty varied and amusing to me. My mam (INFP) being a pretty logically loose, shall I say, person gets a ton of criticism from my brother and younger sister for her logical inconsistencies kek. We all have to listen to my younger sister's (INTP) incoherent rambling quite a good bit at dinner. My Dad (ENTP) goes on pretentious monologues. My brother (ENTJ) is just a bit of a dick to everyone. My sister (ENFJ) who is just too sunny sometimes. I'm (INFJ) too pretentious and boring I guess. Anyway kek it's an intuitive dream in many ways, or if you just like intuitive people a good bit I guess.


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

Dad: ESTX
Mom: INFP
Me: INTJ

Maternal side:
Grandmother: ENFX
Grandfather: IXXJ
Aunt: INXJ
Cousin 1: ENFP
Cousin 2: INTJ

Paternal side:
Grandmother: XSFJ
Uncle: ESTJ

Me and my Mom have always got along pretty well, but me and my Dad would always get into blow-ups for most of my childhood. Me and my Dad's relationship has got better, but we still have our bumps in communicating. After finding out about MBTI and differences between Ni/Ne, Si/Se, I now realize that our communication issues are based off of my Ni and his Se. (He's a self-proclaimed introvert, but shows *NO* introverted qualities other than loving a day to rest after he's been busy. He's got a lot of J characteristics, but he's a stereotypical ESTP, hence why I have him typed as ESTX.)

Both of my parents along with my dad's side of the family tell me that I'm brutally honest and have a very strong will. I'm much more headstrong than either of my parents, which they told me was a struggle for them, especially my Dad who is super laid back. I do remember my parents would get into their fair share of fights, which I believe is heavily contributed to S vs. N, but it would generally blow over pretty quickly.

Me and my paternal grandmother have had a fairly good relationship. I think she's an ESFJ, but she's another self-proclaimed introvert who shows no introverted qualities/preferences whatsoever. My Mom's side are all Ns, and my cousin is another INTJ, so her and I have had lots of misunderstandings with our primarily XXFX family, and her brother is an ENFP. (Is there something to the ENFP/INTJ sibling pair? I know someone else who is an INTJ and has an ENFP sibling.)


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Me: ISFJ type 4 so/sp
Mom: ISFJ type 2 sp/sx
Dad: ESFP type 7 sx/so
Sister: INTP type 3 so/sx
Sister: ENFP type 6 sp/so

It's a full house y'all


----------



## heatherjp31 (Feb 21, 2018)

Me (18) : ESFP 7w6 sx/sp
Mom: ISTJ 
Dad: ESFJ (most likely)
Little Sister (13) : ENFP
Little Brother (10) : ESxJ

I get along with my little sister emotionally. We're just like the two little weirdos in the family.
It used to be different because I used to hide my weirdness (that 6 wing probs). Mom is a giant mass of logic, so no weirdness going on there. She used to lament that we are not at all "normal," even when I was holding back my inner weirdness XD. I think the fact that ESFPs can relate to ENFP descriptions make it easier for us to get along. And also the Fi function.

I think my dad and I just coexist with each other. No more, no less. He has lots of rules around the house and if we don't follow it, he flips out. He's also an emotional bomb, so the more reason why I don't hang around with him. After he comes home from work is when chaos may happen.
So I tend to not talk to him often. But a lot of his rules make sense to me, and so I follow them. But whenever I think one of his "reasons" are BS, I just don't follow it for as long as possible. He usually forgets them anyways, so no repercussions for me usually.

My brother and sister fights, because my little sister tries to control him. Well, technically, it's more of a "WASH YOUR HANDS OR YOU'LL FACE THE ENTIRETY OF MY WRATH." Oh, and also, "GET MY WATER BOTTLE FOR ME CUZ I'M TOO LAZY TO GET UP." It's probably more of a sibling thing than an MBTI thing.

Since my mom and my sister have the same functions but in opposite order, my sister feels like she isn't understood by mom. Neither do I, but she apparently feels more so. I don't exactly know how their dynamics works, because they don't often talk to each other. My sister is actually more okay with dad than I am, and can apparently see some of her in him. I'm more comfortable with my mom because mom's usually a stable force and only unleashes her ball of pessimism occasionally.

My brother hates dad, weirdly enough. You'd think they would get along, but maybe it's a hating your own reflection kind of thing. My brother always says, "dad's stupid," which is quite funny. Brother spits out facts like carbon dioxide and tries to give us knowledge he randomly sees on youtube. Doesn't try to have a conversation often though. He's slightly autistic, though.


----------



## Just Mia (Mar 3, 2018)

Dad ESFJ
Mom ISTJ
Bro ISFP
Me ENFP (sometimes INFP due to ambiversion)

My Dad works in a science research center, thus his logic (Ti) is excellent, and I, as an ENFP, also have an excellent Ti. This way we got along together. His Fe is a little bit unhealthy. I mean, he is quite indecisive, he can't stand by himself, always say yes to people. He is quite messy. If someone doesn't know Jungian typology they would type him ESFP.

My Mom is very obnoxious ISTJ and very unhealthy Si-Te. She has routine everyday and is very repetitive. She doesn't like it if her routines are being interrupted. She dwell in the past so much, she is overthinking, she is pessimistic, she doesn't like new environments and generalize people. She is very organized and she would mad if I, or my brother, doesn't put back things to their regular place. And she doesnt belive with the world 'later'. If she asked me to do something, and I say I would do later, later I will find that she already did it. She is also prone to illness due to her overthinking towards small things.

Brother is ISFP. When we were young we used to be really close due to the same sensitive feels, and same taste of jokes. But as we grow up we tend to do things separately. I pursue my own Ne-full worlds, and he pursue his own Se-full worlds.

I am mostly closest with my Dad since he always on my side whenever my Mom got mad at me


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Me: Current Guess is INTP p6w7 1w9 3w2 sp/so <though I'm reconsidering a 5 presence somewhere>
Mom: ESFJ cp6w7 1w2 4w3 sp/so (although she could be an ESFP 1w2, I go back and forth with Se for her)
Dad: ENFP 4w3 7w6 8w9/9w8 so/sx
Sister: ESFP 9w8 6w7 2w3 sx/so 
Brother: ESTP 7w6 3w2 9w8 so/sp (rough guestimate, he's young but definitely a Se dom with his decisiveness) 

I'd say I have an interesting family dynamic, especially with all the so, the perceiving, and of course the extroversion. I've had friends say they envy me for my family purely because my household is fairly exciting and lack with rules. We've got my social butterfly/ENFP father who's a post fire breather/bartender/??? straight from Disney, the powerhouse ESFJ who probably would strive as the manager of some business because of her strength with organization and people, the ESFP weeb who could probably become a mangaka if she had the motivation, the ESTP who's so realistic he stopped believing in things like Santa and the Easter bunny by age 4, and the slightly more boring me.

So dynamics wise.... Unsurprisingly if you look at things from an enneagram perspective, I get along best with my mother with the power of 6 and 1. I've said it before and I'll say it again, our personalities balance each other out quite well since her strengths lie where my weaknesses are and vice versa. I'll ask her advice with regarding how to deal with people and to help sort out my feelings, she'll come to me for reasoning behind her feelings and for problems she struggles to solve. Best of all, we both push each other out of our comfort zones. She's one of the people I value most in my life, as we've both grown as people because of each other.

Me and my siblings get along pretty well too. My sister keeps me in touch with the real world and is always great to fangirl about anime with, and my brother is a meme artist so that's fun too. I think me and my brother butt heads the most, but he enjoys the fact that we can both play with possibility tangents around each other and be creative.

My dad is sort of the tough one since he's at odds with his emotions and is a narc. He and my mother struggle because both individuals are fairly polarized on the N-S axis; My mother is hardcore about realism and common sense, my father about possibilities and idealism. My mom's Ne is actually fairly ok, probably because of the 7 wing, but even she has limits with the amount of possibilities she is able to entertain and my father can only take so much criticism/realism/? before he shuts down. My sister struggles with his confrontational and my brother with different mindsets. With me and my dad it's a give or a take. He enjoys my company though because I get ne and don't completely shut down his ideas, despite how idealistic they can become.


----------

